# get away advice



## emt8q5 (Jul 20, 2009)

not really cycling specific, but figured you socal folks might be able to help me out


I've decided to take some time to myself over new years and do a 3day/2night day hiking vacation. I'm hoping to go somewhere warm (I'm coming from Saint Louis, MO) so I'm thinking somewhere in Southern California. I'm not a super experienced hiker (I tool around here in Missouri, but nothing hardcore) so I'm not looking for anything too hardcore. Essentially what I'm hoping for is somewhere where I can go out and enjoy some good day hiking while still being able to have the amenities of decent lodging in the evenings. Right now I'm thinking the Santa Barbara area, but I'm open to suggestion, what do you guys think? I'd love to see some trails that snake along the coast if possible!

Any advice, comments or suggestions are welcome!

Thanks!

Eric


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

The Santa Monica mountains have lots of great hiking. I've done a lot out of Malibu Creek State Park or Tapia Park (mountain biking, too), and Trippet Ranch in Topanga State Park. Lots of options, and you'll get some spectacular views from the top. You could base yourself in Woodland Hills or Agoura and be close to everything. Or live it up and base yourself in Malibu. You'll probably see someone famous in Starbucks.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

emt8q5 said:


> Any advice, comments or suggestions are welcome!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Eric


one option:

http://www.reserveamerica.com/campgroundDetails.do?subTabIndex=0&contractCode=ca&parkCode=mugu 

On the coast, between the ocean and lots of hiking / mtn biking trails.


----------

